# Christmas Tree Storage Bins



## drpepperheather

If anyone is looking to make a good-sized storage bin cage, there are these really large plastic storage bins for sale right now that are made for holding Christmas trees. They are seasonal though, so once they sell out they will be gone until next year.

Anyways, I picked one up tonight from Fred Meyer for $30, and its dimensions are roughly 52"x20"x14". I'm going to use mine as an outdoor home for my Russian Tortoises (on my patio), but I think it would be really easy to make it into a hedgehog home. The one I got is called the Iris Holiday Tree Storage Box, and can be seen on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846

Here's a photo of my 4 year old playing in it:


----------



## Bengall77

Lucky tortoises! That looks like it would make a great, big cage.


----------



## LizardGirl

Aha, that one looks like a nice height! I always like those long tubs but usually they aren't tall enough for the wheels. May have to add on to Inky's tub mansion. :lol:


----------



## LarryT

I would love to purchase a few of these big bins  
There is no fred meyer near me though  
Anyone know any other chains that carry them?


----------



## drpepperheather

LarryT, according to the tortoise forum where I learned about the tubs, they can also be found at WalMart (they just aren't listed on the website). If that doesn't work out for you, here are some alternatives that were posted:

ALDI: http://aldi.us/us/html/offers/58_9909_ENU_HTML.htm
USP Online: http://www.usphome.com/catalog/product. ... t_id=24433

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nancy

Wow, what an awesome size for a hedgie cage and for little kids to play in. :lol:


----------



## LarryT

drpepperheather said:


> LarryT, according to the tortoise forum where I learned about the tubs, they can also be found at WalMart (they just aren't listed on the website). If that doesn't work out for you, here are some alternatives that were posted:
> 
> ALDI: http://aldi.us/us/html/offers/58_9909_ENU_HTML.htm
> USP Online: http://www.usphome.com/catalog/product. ... t_id=24433
> 
> Hope that helps!


Found them at aldi!
Thanks for the links


----------



## Hedgiepets

It is great! I have one as a back up cage when I have a mom with a large litter or for weaning babies. Maybe I should let Tsunami have it for a cage.


----------



## LarryT

The bin itself is only a little over 11 inches tall.
With the lid it's 14 inches tall.
I'm just going cut out around the lid with a dremel tool.
Floor space measures 48 inches long and 17 inches wide.
Also the plastic is a whole lot stronger than the sterlite bins.
The lid on the one i got is green :mrgreen:


----------



## sunshinequill

I use this kind of bin to put my moms with older babies in. It gives them lots of room to come out and play. Just beware not to put a plastic igloo in them, as the hedgies can climb on top of the igloo and escape! When I move my moms and babies to this kind of cage, they are 4 and a half weeks of age and I then use hats, so they don't escape. You could also cut a hole in the lid and put wire grid on there to avoid escapees. This is a wonderful size bin.

Helen
www.sunshinequillhedgehogs.com


----------



## Hedgiepets

Tsunami loves it! She really needs more space for exercise. Today, she was up to 792 grams.


----------



## drpepperheather

First of all, LarryT was right about the actual usable dimensions...I had just posted what it said on the label. And second, since I will not be putting my tortoises outside until the summer, and I had nowhere to store this huge bin, I decided to go ahead and put Ziggy in it for now. We're also trying a Comfort Wheel (his Christmas present) since he only briskly walks on his FS and the little chubster really needs to run.

Anyways, here's a photo of the new setup:


----------



## drpepperheather

Here's another photo of it:


----------



## Immortalia

I wanted to bump this up, as it's almost that time again. 
This is just a reminder to those who use bins and this will be a great seasonal opportunity to get one. 

I already saw some at Zellers today, but of course, not on sale yet or anything. So it'll just be something to wait for and keep a look out for once Christmas ends.


----------



## Puffers315

For anyone who has used these, do they need ventilation holes cut into the sides or are the walls low enough and of course the wide open space big enough to not need them? I ask because I'm seriously thinking about ditching my Ferret Nation setup, I'd like my guys to have more room and find the FNs are kind of small in the end.


----------



## LarryT

I've got 5 of them and they work alot better than connecting those small bins together. I do think they are ok without drilling any holes in them but I did drill a few just to be safe.


----------



## rockplayson

Thanks for posting this tip. I'm currentley in my research stages before I get a Hedgehog and I think this may be a perfect fit.


----------

